#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Job offer in Afghanistan

## Camel Toe

I put my rez online about a year ago and a few months later got an email from this agency.  They have called me twice since but both those (Saudi) jobs were lost to other contractors.

So this Afghan thing came up about three months ago and I replied over the phone I'd be interested.  She said she'd get back to me with more detail and today this email arrived.  What do you think, would you teach young Afghan pilots for $2000 a week, tax-free, room and board?


Jonathan,

 We are definitely pursuing the ELT work in Afghanistan. We are in the proposal process, but it looks like the salary would be right around $100k/yr. As long as you met the IRS guidelines, the majority, if not all of that would be tax free. All work will be done in a US Forward Operating Base. This could be any number of bases, so I don’t have a specific location at this time. All housing, transportation and food costs are being taken care of.


Please let me know if you are still interested and I will get a Contingent Offer Letter out to you for your review.


Thank You,

xxxxxxx

----------


## blue

> All work will be done in a US Forward Operating  Base. This could be any number of bases, so I don’t have a specific  location at this time.


Looks like  there's only one base  in Afghanistan  where they train Afghan pilots  in the Thunder Lab project - Shinidad   air base in Herat province - unless they are teaching them  some English before they go there ?

----------


## terry57

$100 K a year for working in Afghanistan ain't much at all in my opinion.

Here in Perth some front line emergency workers and teachers pull that money.

Anyway, be careful if you take it.

----------


## bsnub

If you don't mind the risk of being shot in the back by one of your students sure go for it.

----------


## blue

^^
yes but  terry, you would lose  maybe  25 % in tax  , 25% food and drink , and 25 % accommodation   ? 
and have to put up with been called a pommy bastard 24 / 7 
 no I think I'd take the Afghan  war zone job  anyday ....

----------


## Kurgen

I'd rather be surrounded by Afgans than sheep shagging Aussies spouting their bastardised version of the mother tongue.

----------


## kingwilly

> US Forward Operating Base.


Assume you know what that means? 

$2000 aint that much for the risk.

----------


## Happy As Larry

I would really want to check out the agency offering me the job. I would not wish to find myself in the middle of a war zone, on my own without any support.
Try to contact someone who has worked for them

----------


## Storekeeper

> All work will be done in a US Forward Operating  Base. This could be any number of bases, so I dont have a specific  location at this time.  ?


Truckers do it for about the same amount of pay  ... And ... Have to leave the confines of the safety of the bases. 

I'd say go for it if you're willing to live in the relative safety of a sandbox for a year.

----------


## Bung

You can make that in Australia working a skilled job in mines after tax and do an 8 day on 6 day off roster.

It's not a huge salary. Also given the weakness of the USD at the moment.

----------


## Camel Toe

Thanx y'all

I too thought about the rep of the company.  I searched them but didn't find a complaint.

The woman has called three times about three different jobs in two countries.  She's very professional, and even invited me to the office in Huston.  They appear to be on the level.

Yes, it's a forward base and although it seems like a lot of money it's moot if I get greened on blue. 

And as well, there are so many unknowns: classroom hours, the living quarters, other benefits like health support and life insurance.  But they haven't yet secured the contract, and as I mentioned, they've have lost to the bidding of two in the past.  What they do is email a contingency document, they put a package together including all their teachers, their CVs and the contingency agreement.  

It isn't my dream job.  I did do some Saudi students in Dallas last year.  They were better than I ever expected except for my ignorance about how very touchy they are about their woman .. I couldn't even hand them things, like work sheets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

$2000 a WEEK? Fucking hell, I'd want that a DAY. They're probably charging five grand a day anyway.

----------


## Camel Toe

Yep, that's the nature of agents.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> I put my rez online about a year ago and a few months later got an email from this agency. They have called me twice since but both those (Saudi) jobs were lost to other contractors.
> 
> So this Afghan thing came up about three months ago and I replied over the phone I'd be interested. She said she'd get back to me with more detail and today this email arrived. What do you think, would you teach young Afghan pilots for $2000 a week, tax-free, room and board?
> 
> 
> Jonathan,
> 
> We are definitely pursuing the ELT work in Afghanistan. We are in the proposal process, but it looks like the salary would be right around $100k/yr. As long as you met the IRS guidelines, the majority, if not all of that would be tax free. All work will be done in a US Forward Operating Base. This could be any number of bases, so I dont have a specific location at this time. All housing, transportation and food costs are being taken care of.
> 
> ...


Only $78,000.00 is tax free if you are a US citizen. I taught in Iraq 3 years and fell into the "tax free" bracket, or so I thought. It takes about 3 years before they catch up to you, but they will catch up to you and make you pay anything over the $78,000.00 back PLUS interest and penalties for 3 years. In my case, I paid over $60,000.00 back.

----------


## draco888

^ it was up to $95,100 for 2012

----------


## armstrong

> I did do some Saudi students in Dallas last year. They were better than I ever expected except for my ignorance about how very touchy they are


yes but this job is teaching them i assume?

----------


## MissTraveller

> It isn't my dream job. I did do some Saudi students in Dallas last year. They were better than I ever expected except for my ignorance about how very touchy they are about their woman .. I couldn't even hand them things, like work sheets.


Why not go to Saudi then? They are hiring all the time, both men and women. 

I am possibly going to teach in Abu Dhabi this year or next year.

----------


## Looper

> Please let me know if you are still interested and I will get a Contingent Offer Letter out to you for your review.   Thank You,
> 
> xxxxxxx


That is more kisses than I send my GF. They must like you!

----------


## sabang

not bad money to teach someone to say parachute.

----------


## pescator

^ Or mayby:


SUICIDE BOMBER TRAINING: "Pay attention, because I'm only going to show you this once."

----------


## Rainfall

You can increase your personal security in Afghanistan a lot by simple measures. Don't shave, don't shower, wear local fashion and don't launder it. Drop the line 'Allahu Akhbar' at least twice per minute.

----------


## Camel Toe

I was thinkin the same.  All pretty much natural measures.  I mean it's not like I'd be trying to impress the girls.

----------


## sabang

> Allahu Akhbar'


he don't need a parachute.

----------


## Camel Toe

He opted for 77 virgins?  Smart move!

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> Please let me know if you are still interested and I will get a Contingent Offer Letter out to you for your review.   Thank You,
> 
> xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> That is more kisses than I send my GF. They must like you!


Which girlfriend?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Camel Toe
> 
> It isn't my dream job. I did do some Saudi students in Dallas last year. They were better than I ever expected except for my ignorance about how very touchy they are about their woman .. I couldn't even hand them things, like work sheets.
> 
> 
> Why not go to Saudi then? They are hiring all the time, both men and women. 
> 
> I am possibly going to teach in Abu Dhabi this year or next year.


Before or after Thailand?

----------


## Camel Toe

All things being equal - which they never are - I think I like the Afghans better than the Saudis.

----------


## angsta

What's the agency called?

----------


## Camel Toe

Yo mama.

----------


## kingwilly

Interesting name for an agency.

----------


## Camel Toe

Do I seem like someone new to Internet forums?   :rofl:

----------


## rickschoppers

Take the job CT. Don't worry about all the talk of getting shot at or stepping on any IEDs. You will be just fine.......

----------


## Camel Toe

Well I'm not so worried about danger, maybe I should be.

I'd be more concerned about the agency not living up to their word.  The ol' bait and switch is still alive and well in Thailand.  Can't see any reason why it wouldn't be elsewhere.   Got this today:

Jonathan,



Here is the Contingent Offer Letter. By signing this letter, you are allowing us to use your skills and qualifications in our proposal effort. In return, should we win, we will make a firm offer of employment to you. This COL does not bind you into accepting that offer, if you have changed your mind by then, but it does give you the chance to say yes/no before we recruit from the general public. You will notice that this COL lists a base salary of $70,000. The key phrase is “base salary”. With uplifts, the total compensation is coming out to right at $104,988. For proposal purposes, we can only list the base pay. When we win and issue you a firm offer letter, it will detail the total compensation.



If you have any questions, please let me know! Otherwise, once you have signed the COL, please either scan/email or fax it back to me at (xxx) xxx-xxxx. If you chose to fax it, please let me know as we have a shared fax machine.



When you get a chance, can you send me an updated resume? I’ve attached the one that I have for your reference.



Thank You,

----------


## kingwilly

Hmmmmm,

----------


## rickschoppers

^^
Ask them how many days a week you have to work for your "base salary." If there is nothing to bind you, go ahead and sign, you can always change your mind later if it does not sound right.

Good luck

----------


## Camel Toe

> Hmmmmm,


ditto

----------


## kingwilly

And does the calculation of the 'compensation' include housing, insurance etc? 

In other words the cash only comes out to 70K?

----------


## kingwilly

And for proposal services we only list base pay on your COL, ? Why can't they list base salary and the extras? Sounds fishy to me.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Good point.

It sounds like travel, housing and food would be included. How about utilities, telephone and travel from work to your housing? What kind of compound do they have, and is it guarded? Have them send some pics of the area, if they can along with housing pics.

Just a couple of things I would want to know before making a final decision.

----------


## Camel Toe

I figure being an USAF base or facsimile, transportation, meals and housing is a given.  The first job they proposed in Saudi came with photos of the housing complex.  It looked pretty deluxe.   But you never know.  Shit, a few months pay would do me just fine, unless there's a non-completion clause.

----------


## FlyFree

Lucky bastard. Some people get all the great opportunities.

Do keep in touch, and let us know if you get blown up so someone can start a RIP thread.

----------


## Camel Toe

Tell you what, I'll email you my mom's telephone number.  That way you could call her every day or so.  I'd be proud to have you as a pall-bearer.

----------


## FailSafe

You didn't get offered a job- they have no jobs to offer at this point- they are simply bidding on a contract and would like to have as many teachers on their potential roster as possible to give them an air of legitimacy- you obviously are willing to respond to emails, which means you would most likely positively reply to any possible inquiries from the US government when they vet the various bidders- at the moment they are hoping you can be of service for free in that regard.

You may as well make a non-binding tentative committal to their 'offer' as you have nothing to lose- things could go your way- as you already realize, though, money talks and bullshit walks...

----------


## MisterStretch

All, I've done the military support stuff; Saudi, Baghdad...and have prepared contract proposals for Afghanistan as well.

Can't think of anyone else on TD that has more MS support work than I do, so feel free to ask about contracts you see, have been offered or are looking at.

----------


## barbaro

> All, I've done the military support stuff; Saudi, Baghdad...and have prepared contract proposals for Afghanistan as well.
> 
> Can't think of anyone else on TD that has more MS support work than I do, so feel free to ask about contracts you see, have been offered or are looking at.


Mister Stretch,

1.  Do you have an MA EFL, DELTA, or PGCE?  I assume that is how you got those gigs.

2. What does "MS" mean?

----------


## afghanpicker

Depending on what FOB they put you at bears directly on how safe it is. and yes all your needs will be taken care of food, accommodations, and depending on the place it may have a PX. 

I spent 5 yrs there going to some of the most remote places most could only helo in at night due to sniper/rpg/recoilless fire.

No teachers in those places. 

And Base salary does not include what we call uplift. mine was almost as much as my salary.

If you have any questions PM me 

People use to ask me what is was like my response was it is like prison in reverse trying to keep the bad people out and the good people in. 

not much to do on off time gym and movies and internet.

----------

